
Yedalog: Exploring Knowledge at Scale [pdf] - espeed
http://research.google.com/pubs/archive/43462.pdf
======
espeed
Is there an open-source implementation of Yedalog?

The only reference I have found to Yedalog on Github is ddlog issue #22
([https://github.com/HazyResearch/ddlog/issues/22](https://github.com/HazyResearch/ddlog/issues/22))
-- ddlog is a Datalog-like compiler for DeepDive
([http://deepdive.stanford.edu/](http://deepdive.stanford.edu/)).

NB: See also this talk by Daniel von Dincklage, "Yedalog: Exploring Knowledge
at Scale"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP9zS43FRzQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP9zS43FRzQ)

~~~
mark_l_watson
I doubt that there will be because it works with backend Google infrastructure
like flume, map reduce, etc.

This sounds like a well thought out project. Storing structured data in protos
and being able to match structure, bind variables, etc. sounds good.

I used bits of their technology in 2013, and Yedalog sounds like a good
evolutionary step to not have to keep so many tools and data formats and
sources in mind. I like how the first example wrote a data store that is read
by the second - gives a good feeling for what it is like toques the language.

------
PaulHoule
Looks like the first serious competitor for RDF.

